# Jan 14-17 Lancaster PA.



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Reading Pigeon Assoc
Jan 14-17th, 2010
Lancaster Host Resort and Conference Center
2300 Lincoln Hwy Rt 30
Lancaster Pa 17602


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wish I could go. Friend will be showing his chinese owls there, and hopefully bring back a bird or two for me.
You are going to take pictures for us, aren't you (hint, hint)?
Will you be showing, and if so, please keep us updated how judging goes.
Daryl


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Wish I could go. Friend will be showing his chinese owls there, and hopefully bring back a bird or two for me.
> You are going to take pictures for us, aren't you (hint, hint)?
> Will you be showing, and if so, please keep us updated how judging goes.
> Daryl


Planning on taking alot of pics. As a member of the nosey bunch here on PT I have too. LOL  I will not have any birds in the show.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good time there A Smith. Hope you have a good time. Bad time for me to go. Kurps


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

A_Smith said:


> Reading Pigeon Assoc
> Jan 14-17th, 2010
> Lancaster Host Resort and Conference Center
> 2300 Lincoln Hwy Rt 30
> Lancaster Pa 17602


Is this the Grand National or a club show ?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Is this the Grand National or a club show ?




2010 NPA GRAND NATIONAL 

Salt Lake City, Utah 

Hosted by the 

Utah Pigeon Club 

January 28, 29 and 30th


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> You are going to take pictures for us, aren't you (hint, hint)? Daryl


 follow the link for photos  

http://community.webshots.com/album/576336851PXOgnO?vhost=community


here is a preview:


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you for taking the great pics, and giving us the opportunity to enjoy the show also, but I must admit, the best birds in the show were the "future winners", last picture you posted.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for all the terrific pictures from the show! I really enjoyed them all, but I think Daryl is right .. the "future winners" photo is the best!

Terry


----------



## Gonzalezer (Jan 5, 2007)

Really nice pictures from the show.
I can't believe I missed it, I was just talking about it with a friend on Sunday, oh well, maybe next year.

Your loft pictures look nice too.
Thank you for sharing.
Gene


----------

